# Garage Sale Customers



## debodun (Sep 7, 2017)

A few people that stopped at my garage sale this past weekend mentioned they were looking for furniture. I have a nice Victorian love set, a maple dresser, caned-seat chairs, a maple end table and numerous small table/stands. When I showed them what I had, most said something to the effect "That really wasn't what I had in mind." When I asked what specific items, they shrugged and walked away. Why are most people so vague and why is it whatever I have they don't want? 

To be fair, some did specify they were looking for queen-sized or larger beds and another mentioned an armoire, neither of which I have, but at least we didn't waste each other's time.

If it wasn't for a friend stopping and buying a lot of Depression glass, I would have made only made $14 for a three-day sale. I guess people have stopped going to the old-fashioned garage sale and those that do expect "like-new" items for practically nothing. Also, as I posted a few days ago, I had a few items stolen, too.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Sep 7, 2017)

The object of having a yard sale is to get rid of stuff you don't want and no longer value. Perhaps someone else will value it and take it off your hands, save you from hauling it away. If you simply want to sell some items that you do value, advertise it on Facebook.

I go to every yard sale I can find, not looking for anything specifically; it's a treasure hunt and every year I find a treasure or two, nothing of value to anyone else but a treasure for me. Usually it's a piece of Native artwork or a weird tool. And it's a social occasion, a chance to meet new people, so, lighten up and enjoy it!


----------



## jujube (Sep 7, 2017)

Deb, these garage sales seem to bring you nothing but annoyance and angst.  Maybe this just isn't the way for you to be selling your stuff.


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2017)

jujube said:


> Maybe this just isn't the way for you to be selling your stuff.




How else? I've tried auctions, estate liquidators and antique dealers. They aren't selling, so they aren't taking on any new clients. On my own bu Craig's List, Facebook Online Garage Sales and a regional classified magazine. 




jujube said:


> Deb, these garage sales seem to bring you nothing  but annoyance and angst.



Of course they are a P.I.T.A., but then I wouldn't have anything to complain about but plumbing and wiring and other old house problems.


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 10, 2017)

debodun said:


> How else? I've tried auctions, estate liquidators and antique dealers. They aren't selling, so they aren't taking on any new clients. On my own bu Craig's List, Facebook Online Garage Sales and a regional classified magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have tried to hire an auction services and estate liquidators and they refused?  Did you want to place restrictions on the sales?

As you say, maybe you're just enjoying the kvetching too much to give up the constant yard sales.


----------



## debodun (Sep 10, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> You have tried to hire an auction services and estate liquidators and they refused?  Did you want to place restrictions on the sales?


Of course I have restrictions, that's why I do it myself at a pace I'm comfortable with and not have strangers using my bathroom.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 10, 2017)

debodun said:


> A few people that stopped at my garage sale this past weekend mentioned they were looking for furniture. I have a nice Victorian love set, a maple dresser, caned-seat chairs, a maple end table and numerous small table/stands. When I showed them what I had, most said something to the effect "That really wasn't what I had in mind." When I asked what specific items, they shrugged and walked away. Why are most people so vague and why is it whatever I have they don't want?
> 
> To be fair, some did specify they were looking for queen-sized or larger beds and another mentioned an armoire, neither of which I have, but at least we didn't waste each other's time.
> 
> If it wasn't for a friend stopping and buying a lot of Depression glass, I would have made only made $14 for a three-day sale. I guess people have stopped going to the old-fashioned garage sale and those that do expect "like-new" items for practically nothing. Also, as I posted a few days ago, I had a few items stolen, too.



Everyone's taste doesn't run to antiques, or to big heavy furniture.


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 11, 2017)

debodun said:


> Of course I have restrictions, that's why I do it myself at a pace I'm comfortable with and not have strangers using my bathroom.



I'll ask again and clarify. You have tried to hire an auction services and estate liquidators and  they refused?  Did you want to place restrictions on the way auction services or estate liquidators conduct their sales?

As you say, maybe you're just enjoying the kvetching too much to give up the constant yard sales.


----------

